# All Amarillo Lager!



## Fingerlickin_B (18/2/07)

After reading Randyrob's all Amarillo APA thread and whilst sucking down a few lagers I got to thinking...

What about an all Amarillo LAGER? Sounds pretty bloody good to me, most certainly not to any style (that I am aware of), but sounds yummy! :chug: 

I'll not be able to do this until winter, as I just use a foam-lined box and ice bricks (no room for an extra fridge), but I'm keen to try when the time is right :super: 

Any thoughts on this people? 

PZ.


----------



## Keifer (18/2/07)

Go the nike slogan, just do it.


----------



## domonsura (18/2/07)

I'd be keen to try it, Amarillo is great ! Might give it a go for the next brew, have just claimed a deepfreeze back from the 'household' for brewing use, as we have just moved back into the city and don't need a weeks worth of bread and meat in the freezer anymore.....so a lagering fridge I now have! (Need one just to brew an ale with the 40 deg weather we've been having in Adelaide at the moment!!!) What yeast would you reckon to use FB? I'm going to do a brew (or 2) next weekend so it may as well be an "Amarillager", with a nice lower temp mash for a crisp finish........


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (18/2/07)

domonsura said:


> What yeast would you reckon to use FB? I'm going to do a brew (or 2) next weekend so it may as well be an "Amarillager", with a nice lower temp mash for a crisp finish........



No idea on the yeast man, as it stands I've never made a good Lager h34r: 

I'm sure someone will give a useful suggestion though  

PZ.


----------



## domonsura (19/2/07)

I'll pick up a liquid 'something' this week. Not too knowledgeable on the yeast front I'm afraid, but I'm sure I'll find something....


----------



## Duff (19/2/07)

FB,

I made on recently and popped the receipe in the What are you Brewing thread. The receipe can be seen here post number 426.

I also posted a piccy of the finished result here post number 345.

It was a good beer and am fermenting the second cube of the double batch ATM with WLP029 Kolsch yeast to see how that turns out.

Cheers.


----------



## DJR (19/2/07)

Duff's recipe looks like a good start, maybe chuck some Munich in and decrease the hopping rate "just a little bit" ( i know Duff likes all his beers to be incredibly hoppy).

I reckon a JS Golden Ale clone with a lager yeast (Wyeast 2042 Danish or 34/70) would be good to do. Plenty of info on that one in that thread (hich i can't be bothered searching for right now). Basically 10% caramalt, 10% cane sugar, 30% wheat (although it doesn't have to be that high), 10% munich and the remainder pale malt. POR for bittering and amarillo for aroma/flavour, you can just use amarillo the whole way through though.


----------



## Ross (19/2/07)

For a nice clean, crisp lager I'd be using Wyeast 2278 liquid or S-189 dry. S-189 is favourite dried lager yeast by a mile...

Cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (19/2/07)

I'll be the pooper who says I don't think it'll be that much different to a regular American pale ale.


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/2/07)

Ross said:


> For a nice clean, crisp lager I'd be using Wyeast 2278 liquid or S-189 dry. S-189 is favourite dried lager yeast by a mile...
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross

do you sell S-189? I use W34/70 exclusively and would be keen to try another good, malty, clean dry lager yeast. 

Cheers


----------



## lou (19/2/07)

Have you have ever tried Singha beer?

its from thailand - but its a lager with very pronounced American hops for flavour and bitterness

I personlly rekon its a great beer - goes very well with asian food which most beer does not

good luck with it

lou


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (19/2/07)

lou said:


> Have you have ever tried Singha beer?



Yeah, a mate left some in the fridge after my birthday pissup and I thought it wasn't too bad :chug: 

PZ.


----------

